# Travel Destinations > Central America >  http://worldtechlife.com/how-to-fix-a-mac-with-a-flashing-question-mark/

## marciezell

Some of the time, your mac flashing folder question mark on startup screen rather than Apple logo. It is anything but an issue except if Mac begins ordinarily after this occasion. For the most part, flashing question mark macbook shows up when Mac neglects to find its framework programming/boot index. This issue can be effortlessly settled after your Mac booted totally. To do it, 1. Go to System Preferences and select Startup Disk 2. Set Mac startup plate and quit the screen 
In uncommon cases, mac flashing question mark folder and won't boot by any stretch of the imagination. Potential reasons for this issue could be undetected HDD or tainted OS/hard circle. Thus, follow these investigating to make your Macintosh bootable.

mac folder question mark | flashing question mark folder

----------


## sukamin123

It's great to be here with everyone, I have a lot of knowledge from what you share, to say thank you, the information and knowledge here helps me a lot. run 3

----------


## normanwolf

thank you very much

----------

